# Schools/Instructors Advertizing Policy - Rev 5-1-08



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2008)

This was posted elsewhere earlier, but I'm reposting it here as it may have been missed.

This is the only place that notices of this type may be posted on MartialTalk.

========
*Revised Copyright, Image and Advertising Policy: 5-1-2008*



*Updated Advertising Policy
Effective May 1 2008*

  In order to cut back on spam and hit-and-run advertisers who only pop in long enough to post a flier, we have instituted the following changes.

   - Incorrectly posted advertisements will be deleted, and no longer moved as we have done.

   - Camp/Event/Seminar notices are -NOT- to be posted in the "Member Announcement" section.

   - Advertisement Posting Restrictions
  In order to post -any- ad notices you must be a member of one or more of these groups:
  - Be a Staff Member
  - Be a Mentor
  - Be a Gold Key Club Member
  - Be a Supporting Member
  - Be a registered member with a minimum of 100 posts.


  Otherwise, you may not post -any- advertisements. That includes for sales, now opens, camp and seminar announcements, etc. That means if you register just to post ads, you're either going to have to take some time and contribute content to the community, or cash to keep us running. No more freebies!


  Note: Post Whoring (ie posting a bunch of fluff just to hit 100) will not be tolerated.


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2008)

Understood


----------



## kidswarrior (May 7, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Note: *Post Whoring* (ie posting a bunch of fluff just to hit 100) *will not be tolerated.*


Well what about guys who *advertise *that they're post whores? :rofl: Not that we know anyone like that.


----------



## terryl965 (May 7, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Well what about guys who *advertise *that they're post whores? :rofl: Not that we know anyone like that.


 
Are you referrimg to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I have been here long enough and have alot of meat and potato post.:drinky::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## kidswarrior (May 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Are you referrimg to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but do you have _Bread and Butter_ posts? You know I'm just making this up as I go along and have no idea what I'm talking about, right? :rofl: :rofl: :bangahead:


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Yeah, but do you have _Bread and Butter_ posts? You know I'm just making this up as I go along and have no idea what I'm talking about, right? :rofl: :rofl: :bangahead:


 
As am I, now back to your question. I have to leave the bread and butter it is not on the diet.:hb::tantrum::hammer:


----------

